
Show HN: CSV Driller - Miktor
Hey guys,<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amelyn.com&#x2F;csvdriller&#x2F;csvdriller.htm" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amelyn.com&#x2F;csvdriller&#x2F;csvdriller.htm</a><p>CSV Driller is a simple webapp for drilling through information that you need to learn.<p>Simply paste csv information into the textarea in the middle of the page. Each line in the csv should be in the format:
question,answer<p>It provides four random answers for the user to select for each question (one of which is the correct answer) and provides a running score, along with a final score at the end.<p>The advantage of this webapp, compared to other websites that offer quizzes on different subjects, is that the user can build a library of his&#x2F;her own csv files, filled with the stuff he&#x2F;she needs to learn, and use them with the webapp to learn a bunch of stuff specific to his&#x2F;her current learning requirements. :D<p>I&#x27;m thinking of extending this and adding extra features, such as:<p>- saving previous scores and providing a list of the last x scores, so the user can see how his&#x2F;her performance is improving&#x2F;degrading over time
- a button to reverse questions and answers in the csv text before drilling
- a countdown where the user can select 5&#x2F;10&#x2F;20&#x2F;30 seconds to answer each question
- alternative answer formats other than multiple choice (e.g. type in the answer, numeric etc.) or adjust the number of multiple answers.<p>Any feedback or thoughts about what features people would be interested in seeing added to it is much appreciated. Please post feedback to this thread or post it to bigbadmick2000@hotmail.com.<p>Cheers!<p>Miktor
======
pepsi
Could you flash a "Correct" or "Incorrect" notification before moving to the
next question? Having to keep an eye on the scoreboard to see if you got one
right or wrong is a little distracting since there's no feedback otherwise.

~~~
Miktor
Yes, pretty sure I can sort that out.

------
eyer2016
Til people still use Hotmail

------
vfulco
great concept, looking forward to trying it out.

